# !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage

## linux88

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich etwas im terminal mache bekomme ich imemr diese meldung als erstes angezeigt bsp:

```
# emerge -p vlc -v

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.0.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl skins svg swscale truetype udev vorbis win32codecs x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -speex -sqlite -sse -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Das war nur nen bsp mit emegr vlc ! die meldung kommt bei anderen befehlen die ich im Terminal eingebe auch !

Diese meldung kommt erst nach dem ich diese anleitung hier gefolgt bin http://wiki.videolan.org/Gentoo

Unten steht:

Installation

    all the examples are with the 0.6.0 release.

    in your /etc/make.conf make sure PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage is added (uncommented).

    run: wget -P/usr/portage/distfiles http://www.videolan.org/pub/vlc/0.6.0/vlc-0.6.0.tar.bz2

    create /usr/local/portage/media-video

    create /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc

    run: cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc

    run: tar jxf /usr/portage/distfiles/vlc-0.6.0.tar.bz2 vlc-0.6.0/vlc-0.6.0.ebuild

    run: mv /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.6.0/vlc-0.6.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/

    run: ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.6.0.ebuild digest

    run: emerge /usr/local/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.6.0.ebuild 

Nach dem ich das gemacht habe bekomme ich diese Meldung:

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

Also geh ich stark davon aus das es was mit der anleitung die ich befolgt habe aufsicht hat

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

Gruß

----------

## Obelix

Hi,

du versuchst mit dem Eintrag in der make.conf portage dazu zu überreden in /usr/local/portage ebenfalls nach ebuilds zu suchen.

schau mal nach, ob in dem Verzeichnis überhaupt etwas drin ist.

In einem "Normalen" Gentoo ist /usr/local/* leer. Es liegen zwar bin,lib32/64,sbin drin, aber diese sind leer.

bei dir sollte aber nach dem wget und den creates die Pakete für vlc drin sein (die man auch per normalem emerge bekommen kann). Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das geklappt hat.

Um dir das Leben leichter zu machen solltest du layman verwenden für Pakete, die nicht direkt im Portage-Tree sind.

Um das Problem zu beheben kannst du zum einen den Eintrag in der make.conf wieder löschen, sowie das /usr/local/portage (solange du da nur vlc drin hast) und danach einfach "emerge vlc" machen.

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## linux88

Besten Dank genau das hat mir geholfen vlc hab ich bereits aus portage installiert 

Super Hilfe

----------

